# Making a better brisket



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm pretty new at this Dave, but one thing I know is fat cap up for sure, it keeps the meat moist while cooking.
Ice cubes  , never heard that one before, sounds like a damn good idea :!:
I really can't offer you any good advice, so i'll just listen to what everybody else has to say.
Good luck at your'e comp. :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

IMO for the majority of the cook you would want the fat side up so that the fat bastes the meat as it’s cooking.  The only exception might be when you first put it on.  In my limited experience the top of the meat gets the nicer smoke ring. You might want to experiment with putting it fat side down for the first hr or two then flip it.  I plan on doing this with the next brisket I do. The handful of time’s I’ve done brisket I’ve done it with the fat side up and have good results with the tenderness.  I’ve also been playing around with a broth based mop that  you could make out of your frozen drippings.  I’ve never competed but plan on doing so for the first time this year.  My big concern is making the turn in time, again IMO I think that planning the Brisket to be done ahead of time and then resting it in a cooler is the way to go. I’m like you I don’t rest my meat as long as a lot of these guys.  I did do a couple of Butts to take into work and pulled them from the smoker at 10:00 and then rested them in a cooler till 3:00 I was surprised how hot the butts were.  I really didn’t notice much of a difference between resting the meat for my typical 45 min or the 4 hrs it ended up resting . But again that’s just MO.  Hope this helps I sure you’ll get lots of advice.  You just might have to practice a lot. And see what works for you and whatever your using to cook it on.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> Fat cap on top was the way I've been doing it.  I might try to put it on cap side down first then flip.  I might get a better smoke ring.  I like the slight smoke flavor the cubes give my chili.


I'm gonna' try that one :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

The fat cap thing is just a theory I have yet to try it but if you think about it. It makes sense? Yes/No? The ice cube tray is a good idea. Sometimes I smoke stuff just to add it into something else I’m making later in the week.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The fat cap thing is just a theory I have yet to try it but if you think about it. It makes sense? Yes/No? The ice cube tray is a good idea. Sometimes I smoke stuff just to add it into something else I’m making later in the week.


Like salt, cheese, rib trimming's(great in beans).
Yes to the fat cap up,it keeps the meat moist, instead of opening the cooker to spritz. I was told "if your'e lookin' your'e not cookin'"


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

Puff you've been smoking cheesse? Any info on temps' or prep (Do you have to freeze it first?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> With putting the fat cap down it protects the brisket from the heat coming up from underneath it. It does make a difference IMO.  8-[


Are you talking about the whole cook or just at the start?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> *Puff you've been smoking cheese?* Any info on temps' or prep (Do you have to freeze it first?


 :lmao:  Sorry, but that was funny..


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least something was found funny today. :grin: 
My horoscope said "Scorpio -
It may be necessary for you to hire a translator in order to get through to people today, dear Scorpio. You may find that the more adamant you become about something, the more people are likely to shut you out and turn you off. Keep things light and energetic. Too serious a tone may lead to disaster. Try not to make things more complicated than they need to be. You are holding the right cards, and now it is time to be strategic about playing them." Now that's real funny.............  

I was serious about the cheese question. Maybe I’ll post a question about the temp cheese melts.  I wanted to stuff some cheese into homemade sausage and then smoke in the Letro but was worried that the cheese would all run out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Damn!!  They still won't get it..


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2006)

Joker it doesn't matter because I do.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could'nt keep it lit Joker  
All kidding aside, i've smoked cheese before, usually just cheap block cheese from the grocery store. It came really good, alot of smoke flavor, even for a cheap piece of cheese.
There is a post I made on this tpic I made in "General BBQ" page 4(I still can't figure out this sending a link thing #-o ).
It will help out :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

V. Roberts said:
			
		

> Help, I'm confused! With all the briskets cooking fat cap up or down are any of you trimming some of the fat off? The brisket I recently did looked nice but it was not juicy and I could no way describe it tender. I like the different ways you are cooking your briskets but there is something I was missing from mine because I trimmed off most the entire fat cap and the fat that runs between the flat and point.
> 
> Val


I trim a little of the fat off, but not off the cap :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't trim any fat. Until I'm ready to slice it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I trim some fat but not a lot.



Yup... me too. Just the really hard stuff.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 23, 2006)

Most of my briskets in this area haven't had much fat on them except the one I found at Walmart.  I cook fat side down because of what someone else mentioned about the bottom burning.  I foil around 160 or 170.  Take it to 195 rewrap in new foil and put a towel around the foil and place in a dry cooler for a minimum of an hour.  It stays very hot a long time.  When I foil it I pour some warmed BBQ sauce I had made over the top.  I have only cooked about 5 biskets so I'm not the expert.  I'm just sharing my personal experiences with briskets.


This one came out great.
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket/

Here is another one I smoked.
http://usera.imagecave.com/cleglue/Brisket3/


----------

